
Scientists’ early grant success fuels further funding - lainon
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-04958-9
======
dekhn
This is part of a bigger iceberg. A small number of scientists are recognized
very early (typically high school) and tracked into programs like HHMI, which
give them huge advantages over the course of their careers.

I suppose if HHMI is doing a good job recognizing the most promising people it
makes sense to give them the most resources (maximizes total payoff), but it
probably also ignores people who take longer to flourish.

